
Porting Retro City Rampage to MS-DOS: From PS4 to 1.44MB Floppy - alxmdev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSKeWH4TY9Y
======
miles
More info for those interested:

I ported Retro City Rampage to MS-DOS! - AMA
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3fdf8j/i_port...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3fdf8j/i_ported_retro_city_rampage_to_msdos_ama/)

Retro City Rampage 486, MS-DOS Retail, 3.5" Floppy Disk Box Set (SOLD OUT)
[http://www.retrocityrampage.com/msdos_retail.php](http://www.retrocityrampage.com/msdos_retail.php)

Digital versions still available for download:
[http://vblank.com/store.php](http://vblank.com/store.php)

